# Zopiclone



## Bathman

Could anyone inform me if you can buy Zopiclone or any other sleeping tablets from the Farmacia


----------



## blackirishgirl

Somnosan is what you should ask for which is the name Zoplcone should be sold under here and in Germany. As soon as Infarmed starts working again, I'll post full info.


----------



## Bathman

Thanks


----------

